# new mare has fleas. what to do?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Give it a flea bath with flea shampoo


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you certain that it is fleas? Fleas are fairly uncommon in horses - it can happen, but typically in conditions that are fairly bad to begin with - did she come from a bad situation? Lice are much more common parasites for horses and other large mammals to have.
That being said, since it *can* happen - your horse may well have fleas. I would suggest speaking to your vet about the best approach. Shampoos are not the most effective flea treatment (they work to a degree, but don't really address an infestation) - so they may be able to offer you something more effective and immediate.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Are you certain that it is fleas? Fleas are fairly uncommon in horses - it can happen, but typically in conditions that are fairly bad to begin with - did she come from a bad situation? Lice are much more common parasites for horses and other large mammals to have.
> That being said, since it *can* happen - your horse may well have fleas. I would suggest speaking to your vet about the best approach. Shampoos are not the most effective flea treatment (they work to a degree, but don't really address an infestation) - so they may be able to offer you something more effective and immediate.


Agree - unlikely that they are fleas but could be mites or lice. I would consult your vet.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lice is more common than fleas, so be careful. Go to the vet and get some de-lousing powder or whatever they recommend and cover her in it. I've noticed that because one horse has parasites, does not necessarily mean all of them will but keep an eye on your gelding just in case.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would separate them from direct contact and make sure to quarantine grooming tools, etc as well -- far too easy to transfer parasites/eggs from one to the other.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

I will consult my vet. I am certain they are fleas. I've groomed dogs for years and know what they look like. I believe them to be sand fleas. She was put out to less than 1/2 acre pasture that was next to an outdoor arena, which was sand. I know she was allowed to roam in the arena also.


----------

